# JD 826 (1983) MISC Engine Diagnosis Questions



## johnsk00 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have been experiencing a few issues with my 1983 JD 826, which is in really nice condition. I am hoping someone can provide some insight on what might be causing these items and how to resolve them:
1)	There are two long bolts that hold the muffler on. These keep working themselves out. Any ideas on how to get them to stop doing that? Loctite maybe? 
2)	I sometimes clear a friend’s driveway a few houses down. I will drive the snow blower over there in top gear (auger not engaged), do the driveway, then drive it back in top gear. Last time, on the way back, the snow blower would go for a bit, then the engine would stumble (like if the choke on), then go for a bit and stumble. Any ideas on what might be causing this? I did not check to see if the muffler was lose. Last time it was lose the engine had some issues running.
3)	There is a spot on the muffler that sometimes get red hot. Is this normal? 

Any help is much appreciate.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The muffler should have a thing sliver of metal that bridges both bolts. The edges of that piece of metal gets bent up against the bolts to prevent them from backing out. Locking washers should do the trick as well. Locktite can work, but I usually don’t use it on exhaust bolts.

Can’t be totally sure about the stumbling but a red hot exhaust is usually a sign of running lean. Out of spec valve lash leaves the exhaust valve open during the powerstroke exhausting the hottest combustion gases and possibly causing the glowing muffler as well. Incorrect valve lash is a big performance reducer and typically is accompanied by popping and sparks out of the muffler.

I would check your compression with a gage and see what your numbers are. If it’s low, add a little bit of oil to the cylinder and check again. The number shouldn’t go up much if the valve lash is out. 

Side note, A drastic increase in compression after adding oil to the cylinder is indicative of bad rings.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Long bolts in exhaust. Best thing is pick up a piece of metal to lock the bolts in place. Most small engine places should have them or you can make something out of a strong can.
https://www.milfordpower.com/651002-Genuine-Tecumseh-muffler-mounting-bolt-p/651002.htm I think this is the one you'd need.

Stumbling when transporting. Are you tipping it back when this is happening ?? If so might be tipping it too far and it's running out or low on gas in the carb bowl. 

Not sure about the red spot.


----------

